# Series of popping sounds as Refrigerator turns off



## Wood Butcher (Feb 24, 2008)

vulcanman said:


> My Frigidaire refrigerator is about 2yrs old.
> 
> About a week ago we had unusually warm weather for a couple of days and that sound stopped during that period. During winters we keep our central-heat at 66 C ... but on those two warm days the indoor temp had spiked up to around 72C. Perhaps thats a clue ?.


isn't 66C like 150F ? Maybe the noise you hear is the plastic melting!


----------

